# Matrimonio?



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2009)

Care amiche/i, 
Oggi penso di aver visto in faccia l'amore.
Ero ad un funerale, e alla fine una giovane donna è salita a parlare, non sappiamo chi fosse, lui, non era sposato, ma di sicuro quella donna lo amava. Le sua parole mi hanno commosso, e riporto una frase..." Ora finalmente PUOI, puoi vivere i tuoi sentimenti come piace a te, ora PUOI!".

Le sue parole hanno chiuso dentro di me un altro ciclo di riflessioni che mi hanno tenuto sveglio alla notte.

Faccio autocritica: Mi sono accorto di aver costruito le mie relazioni umane su aspettative che mi portavo dentro, oppure sulle idee che mi facevo dell'altro. Tutte queste cose non corrispondono mai alla realtà.

Così arrivi a dirti, ma cavoli chi ho sposato? Cazzo è un'estranea. Chi la conosce sta qua?

Ho preso contatto sul fatto che bene o male, mi sono aggirato come in un supermercato prendendomi quello che mi serviva...ingannato da un'insidia micidiale...io prendo te...come...legittimo...
Prendo? Prendo? Prendo? Mah...mah...mah...

Forse prima di imbarcarsi in una avventura come il mortimonio, dovrei essere in grado di abbracciare tutto un mondo. Il mondo che è questa persona. Una persona con le sue diversità, la sua storia, il suo carattere, la sua educazione, che so i suoi desideri, i suoi sogni.

Invece che capita? Si arriva lì e si dona ciò che si è in quel momento.
Per me tutto quello che è accaduto dopo, non è certo entrato in quella bottiglia. Prima si, versai, versai, nella bottiglia, e quel giorno misi il tappo. Appunto perchè nulla vada spanto.

Non sono mai stato capace, ed è un esercizio durissimo per me, devo veramente essere profondamente innamorato, riuscire a staccarmi da tutte le mie aspettative, creare cioè uno spazio ospitale nel mio animo.

Ragazze, c'è il mio io che sta emigrando altrove...la mia prima gloriosa separazione...è da me stesso.

Se noi amiamo, una persona, non abbiamo un perchè...
Già i suoi difetti dovrebbero farci desistere.
Se lo osserviamo bene, non è affatto la riproduzione di un nostro stupido sogno.
Sta persona ha solo dalla sua, la mia stessa dignità e il mio stesso valore. 

Mi sono sempre sentito amato solo per qualche merito o qualche pregio. 
Un errore fatale.
Ora io ho davvero bisogno di sentirmi accolto, amato, forse con una certa limpidezza e da un cuore sincero.

Se io avrò la certezza di incrociare questo, non avrò alcuna paura di consegnare il mio me stesso all'altro senza nascondere le mie debolezze e fragilità.

Sono stato solo Diogene con la sua lanterna.

Avere compreso tutte ste dinamiche, che magari, a voi appaiono scontate, era il più bel regalo di Natale che potessi farmi.

Buon Natale...


----------



## Anna A (23 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Care amiche/i,
> Oggi penso di aver visto in faccia l'amore.
> Ero ad un funerale, e alla fine una giovane donna è salita a parlare, non sappiamo chi fosse, lui, non era sposato, ma di sicuro quella donna lo amava. Le sua parole mi hanno commosso, e riporto una frase..." Ora finalmente PUOI, puoi vivere i tuoi sentimenti come piace a te, ora PUOI!".
> 
> ...


piccoli conti crescono...


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2009)

Buon Natale Conte, che la luce sia con te!


----------



## Bruja (23 Dicembre 2009)

.





contepinceton ha detto:


> Care amiche/i,
> Oggi penso di aver visto in faccia l'amore.
> Ero ad un funerale, e alla fine una giovane donna è salita a parlare, non sappiamo chi fosse, lui, non era sposato, ma di sicuro quella donna lo amava. Le sua parole mi hanno commosso, e riporto una frase..." Ora finalmente PUOI, puoi vivere i tuoi sentimenti come piace a te, ora PUOI!".
> Hai pensato che forse anche lei ora PUO' vivere i suoi sentimenti liberamente?
> ...


Felice Anno Nuovo "per il resto della giornata cognitiva"!:up:
Bruja


----------



## aristocat (23 Dicembre 2009)

Conte-Diogene, auguri per un futuro all'insegna della limpidezza, della sincerità ... della consapevolezza. A te come a me (soprattutto ) come a tutti ....:sonar:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2009)

Originariamente Scritto da *contepinceton*  
_
Hai pensato che forse anche lei ora PUO' vivere i suoi sentimenti liberamente? _

_SI, con un colossale, macroscopico rimpianto, quando uno è dentro una cassa da morto, i giochi sono fatti. E se volgi allo sguardo a tutto quello che avresti voluto vivere con questa persona e non hai potuto. Stai veramente male._
_
Ecco l'errore, costruire sulle aspettative e non sull'essenza della persona in sé_

_non potevo evitare questo errore: se io esaudisco certe aspettative sono amato, altrimenti NIET. Dico solo che alla mia età, non so proprio che farmene di questo amore. Non ne ho più bisogno, non ne voglio sapere, non mi interessa, vi rinuncio volentierissimo...Se poi io DEVO amore, solo perchè una cucina lava e stira, fate un po' voi..._
_

Così arrivi a dirti, ma cavoli chi ho sposato? Cazzo è un'estranea. Chi la conosce sta qua?E chi mai si conosce veramente?_

_Bisogna, se si ama, prendersi la briga, come si dice da noi, di conoscere l'altro: ed è, credetemi, una fatica immane, quando l'altro sistematicamente si nasconde. Ci vuole coraggio a dirsi le cose in faccia come stanno._
_

Ho preso contatto sul fatto che bene o male, mi sono aggirato come in un supermercato prendendomi quello che mi serviva...ingannato da un'insidia micidiale...io prendo te...come...legittimo...
Prendo? Prendo? Prendo? Mah...mah...mah...Nell'infanzia dei sentimenti si cerca sempre di prendere, poi si condivide..._

_Ecco a me è stata preclusa la possibilità della condivisione. Io posso parlarti all'infinito di cosa è che so, la musica di Mozart, e tu puoi sempre dirmi: " A me non interessa!"._
_

Forse prima di imbarcarsi in una avventura come il mortimonio, dovrei essere in grado di abbracciare tutto un mondo. Il mondo che è questa persona. Una persona con le sue diversità, la sua storia, il suo carattere, la sua educazione, che so i suoi desideri, i suoi sogni.Si dovrebbe ma spesso si é troppo occupati dalla nube piacevolmente tossica delle proprie passioni_

_Non c'era...ho sempre avuto una paura fottuta della passione._
_

Invece che capita? Si arriva lì e si dona ciò che si è in quel momento.
Per me tutto quello che è accaduto dopo, non è certo entrato in quella bottiglia. Prima si, versai, versai, nella bottiglia, e quel giorno misi il tappo. Appunto perchè nulla vada spanto. Perché chiudere?... il darsi reciproco dovrebbe essere il corridoio aperto dei sentimenti _

_Perchè lei mi ha chiesto questo. Ogni volta che ho aperto il tappo, lei lo ha chiuso. Ora teme che io rompa la bottiglia. _
_
Non sono mai stato capace, ed è un esercizio durissimo per me, devo veramente essere profondamente innamorato, riuscire a staccarmi da tutte le mie aspettative, creare cioè uno spazio ospitale nel mio animo.

Ragazze, c'è il mio io che sta emigrando altrove...la mia prima gloriosa separazione...è da me stesso.Separarsi da sé stesso é un disconoscersi, é stando con sé stesso con lo sguardo fuori dal sé che si rivela la parte che ci impedisce di comprenderci _

_???? Non capisco_
_

Se noi amiamo, una persona, non abbiamo un perchè...
Già i suoi difetti dovrebbero farci desistere.
Se lo osserviamo bene, non è affatto la riproduzione di un nostro stupido sogno.
Sta persona ha solo dalla sua, la mia stessa dignità e il mio stesso valore. 

Mi sono sempre sentito amato solo per qualche merito o qualche pregio. 
Un errore fatale.
Ora io ho davvero bisogno di sentirmi accolto, amato, forse con una certa limpidezza e da un cuore sincero. Esatto, ed é la stessa aspettativa che hanno tutte le persone che si amano... perché non amano soltanto ma si "affidano" che é altro dal fidarsi! Fidarsi é una scelta comportamentale, affidarsi é un atto di fede... e quando lo si tradisce non si abbatte la pianta dell'amore affidato ma la foresta di tutti i sentimenti9 che ne dipendono. Rcco perché il tradimento, lungi dall'essere uh mero fatto di passioni o di letto, é la fine di un conoscersi..._

_Affidarsi? Na fadiga...Ecco questo è un grande argomento. Come dissi, a me è capitato una sola volta, ero tanto giovane, e mi affidai con molta passione e oserei dire SCONSIDERATAMENTE. Insomma, fu così: se pesi 150 kili, non puoi sederti in braccio ad una donna che ne pesa 50, senza schiacciarla. Direi che non mi accorgevo del mio peso. Da allora non ne fui più capace, ma vissi l'amore così....con tutte le precauzioni: se lei non mi sorregge, io sono pronto a: mai più col culo per terra. Ovvio, anche mia moglie è così...in virtù di quello che lei a sua volta ha vissuto. Sul tradimento, non so...non so..._
_

Se io avrò la certezza di incrociare questo, non avrò alcuna paura di consegnare il mio me stesso all'altro senza nascondere le mie debolezze e fragilità. Mai un cuore sincero potrà temere le proprie debolezze o fragilità, non ne ha la malizia, e per non averne bisogna che le proprie inclinazioni e scelte siano unilaterali senza bifrontismi._

_Esistono cuori così sinceri, che paradossalmente arrivano a sembrarti menzogneri..._
_

Sono stato solo Diogene con la sua lanterna. Potresti essere in un bosco di Diogeni, e tutti dicono che la via giusta é quella che vedono con la loro lanterna, ma tu giustamente affidati alla tua.
_
_Invece...io sto spegnendo la lanterna, mi siedo e aspetto.
Avere compreso tutte ste dinamiche, che magari, a voi appaiono scontate, era il più bel regalo di Natale che potessi farmi.Se prosegui te ne farai altri...e forse sei nel "mattino" di queste comprensioni. _

_Augh! A 50, deciderò io chi desidero come compagna._
_

Buon Natale..._


----------



## Bruja (25 Dicembre 2009)

*conte*

Prova a credere che la vita non é solo quello che si é passato ma molto di quello che dovrà venire e, soprattutto, accetta che gli altri possano non prendere quello che tu offri nel modo in cui tu vorresti... e vorresti essere ricambiato.
La vita la luci ed ombre e spesso é nelle ombre che la si conosce meglio. Diversamente che Diogene saresti? Lui cercava l'uomo ... tu veramente sai cosa cerchi?
Buona vita futura.
Bruja


----------

